# 4-month old not interested in nursing



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

My sister's baby is just over 4 months and she has decided for the past few weeks to only nurse for a couple of minutes and then fusses to get up. She is happy as a clam when my sister stops nursing her. She does this almost all day. She doesn't do it at night and has started to wake up more at night to eat so my sister thinks she is not getting enough during the day. My sister is getting so frustrated because she (my sister) isn't getting enough sleep now. She has taken to feeing her formula, pumping a few times a day for a couple of bm bottles and nurses her at night. Is there anything you can advise her to do to stop the fussing? Or any wise words of why her dd may be fussing? Thanks!


----------



## carriedaway (Mar 25, 2005)

maybe teething? i asked a week or two ago why DS was acting similar, and several people said teething. he has been a finicky eater lately, but i'm quite positive it's teething.

why is she supplementing during the day? is her milk supply decreasing? i'm not sure that's a wise idea, because the more she supplements the less milk she'll make. pumping would be lots better than supplementing; i don't know her situation, though.

carrie


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

my almost 4 month old dd did almost the exact same thing about 2 weeks ago ...the nursing at night and fussing, i freaked out at first, but the way i look at it is shes going to eat if shes hungry, but then again i didnt lose any sleep because she has learned how to help herself to boob at night, i'm positive its teething. it should figure itself out. she wont starve herself...

Cat


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

ITA that it is probably teething...DD has been acting similarly for the past few days and I can see under her gums where the teeth are coming in.

I also agree that supplementing is a bad idea! She might want to call a LLL leader (go to their website to find local info...www.lalecheleague.org I think) for tips if she is really concerned that DC is not getting enough BM.

I tell ya it seems like supplementing is the most common cause of BF cessation in the first 6 months! There is some awfully bad 'conventional wisdom' out there about breastfeeding.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, and since I am in the same situation as your DSis, I will tell you how I am handling it...when DD fusses at the breast, I don't push the issue too much, and pick her up and go do something else. But then I offer her the breast again at the first sign she might be hungry. Eventually she will feed. Poor little one, she keeps putting everyhing in her mouth trying to figure out what will make her gums feel better. Those teething toys that you cool in the fridge seem to help but they don't stay cool long and you're not supposed to freeze them. I tried putting a wet washcloth in the freezer for 10 minutes and offering it to DD but she was not impressed.

Oh, DD is waking more often (and more completely) at night too, these past few days. I am a bit sleep-deprived. I just keep telling myself it will pass soon enough.







s to your sis and her little babe!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If she wants to nurse her she needs to stop the bottles and the formula those are going to ruin the breastfeeding relationship.

-Angela


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. We have thought of teething. My sister knows that she could very well sabotage the bf-ing relationship. She doesn't co-sleep (despite my recommendations) and she is having a hard time emotionally due to the loss of my daughter exactly one week before hers was born. This is her second and she bf'd the first. She is just, like I said, having a hard time and doing the best she can. Thanks again.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

This is my daughter to a T! (minus the bottles of formula







)

I posted a question about it last week http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=341097

Seems like all I can do is wait, so I'm just trying to wait it out, and cross my fingers it's teething.


----------

